# Polygraph Information



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

I have yet to find any good polygraph information, probably because Mass. does not allow them....

However, if anyone has any experience with them, as far as taking them and/or administering them I welcome to all info.

I am looking for information concerning types of questions that a hiring police department will "typically" ask. I looked up on Wikpedia about how they work, but it doesn't really explain it all that well.... SOmething about control questions and realitive questions, and if the control questions out number your realitive questions then you passed?

I'm just curious, as a lot of other states do administer a polygraph....

What can one expect to be asked in a polygraph exam?

How does an administer tell if they passed? If it comes up "inconclusive", do they ask further questions to clarify the "problem" areas? Or is it "you failed, now get out of my office" type of scenario?

All in all, I'm just scared shitless about going out of state, as I have heard horror stories about these machines....just looking for some solid all around info about the tests....

Thanks guys!


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

There are control questions and then the "real questions" sometimes interspersed with control questions or "reverse" questions to which you have already responded but in another manner.

The control questions can be of known answer or can sometimes been of unknown answer. There are generally a couple introductory questions.

Most agencies do a lifestyle polygraph, the feds seem not to if it's for FCI work.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2007)

FBI asks EFFED UP questions.......... beastiality questions, voyeurism.......


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

Lol, interesting....

I know its rumored that if you sweat too much or if you are nrevous before the test, you can fail just based on that....but its jsut what I've read online...I'm looking for real testimony....

Beastiality....wtf?


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2007)

I know.........


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

Question: have you ever had sex with a teenager?
answer: yes. When I was a teenager.


----------



## tazoez (Dec 9, 2005)

A buddy of mine took a polygraph for a state police exam (obviously not Mass). He told me that some of the questions were to see if they could trip you up.

Q. Do you love your mother? How do you love your mother? Have you ever had any sexual thoughts about your mother?

They then went on and asked the same questions about his dog. 
In his opinion, they wanted to see if you were (1) telling the truth, and (2) to see how well you could control your emotions. 

From what I know about Polygraphs (which isn't that much I have to admit), nervousness/embarresment can read as if you are lying. Just be honest and remain cool, you should do fine.


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Having used polygraph in investigations and working for an agency which uses it extensively,I wish to calm down those of you concerned about the use of this device in the hiring and/or promotion process. A good operator will make the experience as easy as possible. You will know in advance the questions and in my experience they are not "trick questions." I've used this machine successfully in cases...getting a confession in one case as we were about to start the process. Questions usually focus on honesty and integrity, and are not witch hunts. I can only speak for applications I am familiar with.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

The Polygraph works on several principles, the sweat is a "galvanic skin response". Google it.

Most of the questions I have ever been asked were purely yes or no answer questions.

Have you ever met with an agent or operative of a forgien country without authorization.
No
Is it true that you have a baby penis?
Yes, 27 inches long and 8 lbs 4 oz.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2007)

Hahahahahhahaaa Sot.


----------



## BSP4141 (Jun 16, 2006)

I Took One In Florida This Year, He Asked Me About 50 Questions Off The Poly Most Of Them Were From My Application, Then He Hooked Me Up And Hung A Sheet Of Paper In Front Of Me, On The Paper Was Numbers 1-4 All In Different Color Inks And He Asked To Say Number 4 Was In Blue Ink When It Was In Red Ink So He Could Do A Control Lie. Then He Hooked Me Up And Asked 10 Questions Three Times, Word Of The Wise Don't Lie!!!!! Its All Done By Computer Now And If You Lie You Have No Chance.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

CT administers poly's so both my husband and I have gone through it. We had COMPLETELY different experiences. 

First and foremost: You read/answer all the questions on a written out form. They will then hook you up to the machine. Watch you for a few minutes (just stay relaxed) and then come in and ask you about the questions you just answered on the form. 

My husband's poly administer was a dick. He kept telling my husband he was attempting to control his breathing and if he kept doing that (presumably lying) then he would fail. My husband left a wreck...thought he failed, etc...but was fine, he passed.

My poly administrator was awesome. We got along well, I opened up about any/everything. He told me he'd would pass on the results to CSP and that would be that. I found out a few weeks later I passed. 

It's what you make of it and who is administering it. Just be honest and you won't have problems. And don't stress, it's not as bad as it seems. I promise.


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

Well then, as long as you promise....


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

haha I don't promise things if I know I'm wrong...let's put it that way  Do you have a poly date set up?


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

kttref said:


> haha I don't promise things if I know I'm wrong...let's put it that way  Do you have a poly date set up?


 no, but ANDY has a plastic date he see's alot:mrgreen:


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

smack!


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

No, I've got teh Written exam and PAT in July, then after that....The Poly....One step at a time I know....but still a scary thought...


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

You'll be fine, it's not that bad!! Good luck in your process.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

What state you testing in Foxy?


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

Florida


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Good luck with it!


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

I've heard they give you a packet full of questions to answer, and the entire poly is based on reponses that you wrote down....So as long as one doesn't lie on the packet...they should do fine.....I would think....


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Exactly. You literally answer all the questions before they hook you up.


----------



## OutOfManyOne (Mar 2, 2006)

Polygraphs are useless. A good background investigation should suffice. These horrible experiences is what I keep hearing from people that took the poly,because one dickhead behind the machine can affect someone's livelihood.


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

I can't understand why someone would be a jerk while administering the poly to someone....Most people, and I speak for myself and alot of others here.....are scared shitless of the damn poly...being an ass while giving the test to someone will probably only add to the misery that that person is going through....

Anyway, its not the FBI or CIA, so I'm not expecting them to go nuts with this damn thing....I can understand being thorough....but I don't think its worth anyones time to go there, take the test and then be treated like shit while taking the test....


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

But if you think about it, you get that type of person in any job - in any interview...there's always one. Do the polygraphs work, hell, I don't know...but you gotta do it sometimes. Just be yourself and don't let them get to you and you're fine. Complaining about it won't change it.


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Polygraphs can be a very effective tool, but they are not a magic pill. Nearly everyone worries about an upcoming poly and that is part of it's effectiveness, but like you posted, tell the truth and you won't have any problems and thats a very true statement. One is expected to be nervous, so being so will not constitute a failure of the exam.

Most polygraph examiners don't want you to be uncomfortable while talking the exam, it's self defeating. They are really not that bad, a person without any deep, dark secrets should do fine.

Here's a link on polygraphs, which may be useful reading;
http://www.reference.com/browse/wiki/Polygraph

Which agency are you processing with???


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

What type of questions did they ask you PBC FL cop? If its based on the packet, what exactly do you write down in the packet....? Life expereince? Job experience? Just curious as to what angle they take with the packets/questions....


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Couple yrs ago took a poly down in GA administered by the GBI. Basically like what others have said they gave me forms with questions that they later asked off of when I was hooked up. Questions ranged from name, occupation, past drug use, past criminal record, any unreported crimes commited, any occupational complaints against me, domestic violence, driving history, etc. Maybe a couple questions not off the sheet but for the most part questions I answered on the forms.


----------



## BSP4141 (Jun 16, 2006)

Just Remember What You Write Down On The Pre-test Packet, After Mine Was Over He Told Me I Showed Deception And Tryed To Get Me To Say Ya Ok I Lied, I Stuck To My Guns And I Ended Up Passing. They'll Ask You About Domestic Violence Drug Consumption And Sales Of Drugs, Just Be Calm Its Not That Bad.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Oh yeah and don't forget the sex questions. If you've never slept with a goat, you'll be ok


----------

